# Seasonal Cook Job in Patagonia Chile Dec - April



## ajansen

(This job would be perfect for a culinary grad with a few years experience working in a high end kitchen -or it would be the perfect fit for a talented line cook that has had a few years experience but wants to be more well rounded)  This is not a high volume kitchen.

This Upscale fly-fishing lodge is located in Patagonia, Chile and is run by a talented and discerning chef looking for a kitchen professional to fill the position of chef / cook and or baker

Responsibilities will include working with other cooks to prep and execute meals to be served to an exclusive clientele of approximately 10 guests.

This is a creative and supportive work environment where you will put your skills to work and will learn from others.

We source our ingredients locally and create awesome farm to table meals . Blue Hill at Stone Barns meets Francis Mallmann


----------



## chefrwa

This would be amazing!!! How would one qualify for this position?


----------



## chefrwa

Is this position still open?


----------



## kdieterman23

Where does one go to fill out an application and file resume for this position. This sounds absolutely outstanding!


----------



## seabeecook

KDieterman23 said:


> Where does one go to fill out an application and file resume for this position. This sounds absolutely outstanding!


She's the chef and owner with her husband at the Martin Pescador Lodges. The website is http://martinpescadorfishing.com/. The original post is a year and a half old. I learned this from a Google search.


----------

